
Ask HN: Best online communities for blockchain devs? - k00b
Seems like most of the subreddits and forums I visit are filled with token spam and fork wars. Is there a Hacker news like site or an technically-oriented email list for blockchain&#x2F;bitcoin that you like?
======
ME70
Still has a element of spamming but a good resource .

Block chain dev [https://discord.gg/ZsyQqyk](https://discord.gg/ZsyQqyk)

[https://medium.com/programmers-blockchain/blockchain-
develop...](https://medium.com/programmers-blockchain/blockchain-development-
mega-guide-5a316e6d10df)

~~~
k00b
Cool, joined the discord. Thanks!

